# Another plucking question



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

Sorry, I know this question has been asked before.

I noticed today that the female was trying to get the male to mate with her. I also noticed that both of them were in the nest with the chicks for quite some time, which is something that hasn't happened before. She has been pecking a lot at the chicks back, the part where they still have no feathers. I found two or three tiny feathers in the box today. 
Are they plucking them? Are these signs of them planning to lay eggs again? The chicks are not a month old yet, the oldest will be 1 month on the 18th, the second on the 19th and the third on the 21st. If they are plucking, should I take them out? 
Since I didn't hand feed, I don't know what to do about their food. I know I was warned about double clutching, but since I didn't see any sings before today, I figured that they might finish raising these chicks before even trying again. Guess I might have been wrong.

*edit
I just caught them mating *sigh* Help please!


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

It sounds like dad is plucking them...but I believe it is no harm done as long as they are still feeding and aren't hurting the chicks. Keep an eye on them to make sure it doesn't become more aggressive. You should find someone to teach you how to handfeed because you will need to pull them if the parents injure the chicks.


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for replying!
I was actually holding the chicks a few minutes ago and the male just plucked a feather out for no apparent reason. Just went up to the youngest chick, and I just plucked it. The poor little guy jumped and managed to walk away fast and hid on my neck. The female was also doing so when she was in the nest with them. I might be mistaken, but I think that she might already have an egg inside :wacko: The male has become a bit more aggressive towards me, and is, from what I can tell, preparing the nest for her again *sigh*
I have experience hand feeding, I hand fed both of my tiels, but they were much younger. What are the chances of me being successful now that the chicks are older?
Could I take the chicks out of the nest and leave them at the bottom of the cage with some bedding? Would the parents still feed them there? Would they still pluck them if they are outside of the box?
When I take the chicks out the male freaks out, and is on high alert, watching my every move. But he is also doing some of the plucking, so I'm confused.


----------



## bjknight93 (Nov 13, 2011)

He wants another clutch but still has daddy instincts..if you're removing the box you'll have to feed them and place them in a brooder if they're not fully feathered. If she's already laying eggs you might leave the box and let them take another clutch.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

There will be no harm to the babies if they lay another clutch, the current babies may even help with the new clutch (that's what's happening with mine.) Babies can be pulled for handfeeding at around three weeks of age but any later than that and its harder for them to adjust to syringe and they may fight you at every feeding. Some parents are overzealous when preening. But once the babies start leaving the nest more and mom lays her 2nd clutch the plucking should calm down (my baby is finally getting his face feathers in lol.)


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

Thank you, Roxy. I'm on pins and needles right now LOL! I've noticed that she this morning she is a bit more aggressive with the chicks, she took a few more feathers out of one of them. Hand feeding I guess is not an option for me anymore, they are well over 3 weeks. I'll just keep my eyes on them, if anything I'll just put the babies in another cage and let dad keep taking care of them.
At this age a brooder is no longer necessary? They're fully feathered, really cute looking, if I do say so myself


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

If they're fully feathered, then no a brooder is not needed. But I wouldn't move them and dad out of the cage either. The plucking isn't going to hurt them any and once mom starts laying it should calm down.


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> If they're fully feathered, then no a brooder is not needed. But I wouldn't move them and dad out of the cage either. The plucking isn't going to hurt them any and once mom starts laying it should calm down.


Thank you! I'll follow your suggestion and live them in the cage, I'll just watch them so the parents don't injure them. Hopefully she'll get over her laying soon, I can't get over how hormonal they get, it's quite funny!


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

So my tiels decided that they wanted to lay more eggs :wacko: They've been trying to get the older chicks out of the box for a few days now, they haven't gotten aggressive with them, but they have plucked some feathers from their backs.

From what I call tell, the female already has a bump on her back, same one she had when she laid the first clutch. I've noticed she's had the bump for a over 2 days now, she's now going on the third day. My question is, will she lay the egg even if the older chicks are still inside the box? Or does she want "privacy"? Roxy shared that her female laid the eggs and the chick/s she had were still in the box, I'm hoping for that to happen, but I see that she goes in the box and gets a bit upset at the chicks for being there.

I've tried taking the chicks out, but since they are now older, they can climb back into the box without assistance. I've also noticed that the parents are barely feeding them anymore, the oldest of the chicks is starting to play with the seeds, but the other two are not interested yet. Maybe I'm worrying more than I should, but since they are my first clutch ever, I just want to make sure things go well for them.


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

She'll lay with them in there...remember in a big aviary where a lot of breeder birds are, there are several pairs of birds and some hens will lay in the same box together. They aren't going to feed them as often anymore because they want the babies to try the adult food (which is what is happening with mine as well). Do you have a gram scale? You can weigh them every day to monitor the weight loss to make sure its not too extreme.


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

So the plucking is still going on, it got worse after she began laying the eggs. The poor chicks have no feathers left on their backs, their bare! If it weren't for their wings, the would be completely exposed  Every time the parents see them, they just go up to them and pluck some more. They chicks could be inside the cage or outside, and they still do it. Will this stop any time soon? How long will it take for them to grow their feathers again? I know all this is probably normal, but it hurts to see the poor chicks getting their feather plucked, they scream and try to get away but aren't able too


----------



## roxy culver (May 27, 2010)

How old are they? The plucking will probably stop once the babies are weaned and no longer in the cage with the parents anymore. I'm not really sure how long it takes the feathers to grow back, I would say a month or two at the most. Poor babies...


----------



## Mimi0212 (Feb 6, 2012)

roxy culver said:


> How old are they? The plucking will probably stop once the babies are weaned and no longer in the cage with the parents anymore. I'm not really sure how long it takes the feathers to grow back, I would say a month or two at the most. Poor babies...


They're about a month and one week. They've startdd to try seeds, but they don't eat enough on their own yet. They seem to be fine, but I feel like they are a bit thin, but maybe that's also normal. I just feel helpless, they will not take the syringe now. I'm so frustrated hahaha I just caught mom trying to pluck their crest :blink:


----------

